# Sekihan X Bubbles (HM Male and Female) spawn log!!!!



## April R (May 24, 2014)

*
*

Long story short, since I don't feel like typing it all up right now. The last two times I tried typing this up the computer logged out and ate my post







.........

I introduced Sekihan into the breeding tub yesterday afternoon with Bubbles in her jar. Lots of flaring, she had really intense breeding stripes, I could tell they were extremely interested in each other. This was her first time, his 4th attempt with another female, the first of which was the only successful time I have gotten my bettas to spawn. The fry did not survive due to a mass die off at a few days old. I am going to be extra militant with my water changes this go around if I am lucky enough to get any fry from this.

Skip to this morning at 10am. I release Bubbles into the tank and she immediately started chasing Sekihan around. I think at first he was surprised because my other female Kaosu was so docile. I covered the tank with a black shirt to give them privacy and to keep myself frm bugging them with peeking and taking pics. I do have two videos, one from yesterday and one from when I released her. I will get those uploaded ASAP.

I checked on them at 5pm, and there were already eggs! Those buggers had spawned in less than 12 hours and I missed it.







Seki was busy guarding the nest while Bubbles looked like she has been through a paper shredder in the middle of a hurricane. I immediately removed her and placed her in her home tank with antibacterial medicine and salt to recover and left Seki to himself in the breeding tub. I dosed the breeding tub with anti fungal meds and covered it back up.

I just checked on him at 11:00pm before bed and his tiny bubble nest was quickly deteriorating and the whole tub bottom was littered with what looks like hundreds of eggs. I am praying that he gets a new larger nest built soon and the eggs back where they belong. He is a good daddy from what I could tell from the first time he successfully spawned so I have confidence in him.

I will get the pics of the eggs in the nest and the videos of their courtship up soon. Have a great weekend!!!


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

here is my blog post updated with pics of Days 1-3. 









http://happyfishmart.blogspot.com/2014/07/betta-spawn-log-halfmoon-male-x.html

Everything is looking fantastic. I do think Sekihan has more eggs to tend than he can handle though. When they hatch poor guy is going to have his fins full!!


----------



## cindygao0217 (Jul 3, 2014)

Good luck


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

Thanks!!!


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Hope it works out for you. I'll be working on my second spawn attempt this weekend. Depending on how many eggs hatch, it looks like Seki is going to be up to his neck with fry. Let's just hope those sons and daughters don't wear him out too much.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

He kinda deserves it with how rough he is during spawning. Lol


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Yikes. Well, hope he isn't too heartbroken when they're separated.

Should be interesting to see what colors and markings you end up with.

You plan on keeping any fry from this spawn?


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

the eggs are starting to hatch. I think I am going to put some vinegar eels in there in the morning for the ones that are going to be free swimming sooner than their siblings. So exciting.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

TealHoundogg said:


> Yikes. Well, hope he isn't too heartbroken when they're separated.
> 
> Should be interesting to see what colors and markings you end up with.
> 
> You plan on keeping any fry from this spawn?


I don't plan on keeping any unless my husband lets me put a tank in my two older kids rooms. I do not think I would have the time or the space though, so unless I get just a spectacular looking male or female they are all going to be sold or given away.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

I understand, I plan to turn mine over to a local fish store, but I plan to keep a female. I really hope one of them has marble markings.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

Finally have videos of Day 1 and 2 up


Day 1
http://youtu.be/lFuArhEiD_U

Day 2
http://youtu.be/jCyGMDxiy0A


More to come. I have video of Sekihan tending the eggs and now the fry! The babies look great


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

Sekihan has been removed from the breeding tub & I am trying to figure out how to do water changes the best way possible. Any tips would be greatly appreciated! I will be uploading the videos of him tending the eggs and the fry today!


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

The fry seem to be doing well on Spectrum fry starter and vinegar eels. I am also doing daily water changes.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

Pics of Sekihan with the fry after they hatched on the 5th.
They are so tiny. The videos of the fry are uploading and should be available soon.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

Videos up and ready to view!
http://happyfishmart.blogspot.com/2014/07/video-and-pictures-of-my-male-betta.html


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Nice, uh any reason why the water is green?


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

Yep. I explain in one of my videos I am using Fungus Cure to prevent fungal outbreak. I am super paranoid since I lost an entire spawn to fungus but I wouldn't recommend this treatment to anyone. Its a drastic measure.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

I know it is controversial but here are some things I have been doing that I haven't seen other breeders do
I've had the sponge filter going since the fry were free swimming at 3 days old
I do daily 90% water changes 
I feed once daily with vinegar eels. 
I feed twice to three times a day with a very small amount of New Life Spectrum Grow Fry Starter
I keep the breeding tub at 82 degrees
I add a half a teaspoon of Fungus Cure with every water change.
if any of these things I am doing are going to cause certain doom please let me know. So far it seems to be going very well. I am hoping in a week or two the fry are big enough for some decent pics


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Probably what I'd be concerned about is feeding them. From what I've read fry need to be fed around three or four times a day. Anything left over needs be siphoned out.

But that's just what I've read. I certainly plan to try vinegar eels and spectrum fry starter if I can find it. There's a place I know that sells frozen baby brine shrimp, so I'll have to get a package.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

I changed nearly a hundred percent of my water daily, so that's gonna get rid of anything in the water that is un safe and that I can see to suck out. Honestly when they're this little trying to siphon anything out runs the risk of sucking up a ton of fry. They're just too tiny to see very well and there's too much risk of sucking them up with anything else that you might try to remove from over feeding. That's why I'm feeding so little right now until they get bigger. The vinegar eels I put in a half mason jar full of vinegar eels then filled the rest of the way with conditioned water, and they eat them throughout the day. So that is like feeding them around the clock. vinegar eels are great because they stay alive in the freshwater tank for up to 72 hours. My little fry have definitely eaten up as many as they can get by then. When they get bigger I will need to increase my feedings. I have fairy shrimp eggs I want to hatch and of course the brine shrimp eggs when I can figure out three best way to harvest them


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

I have counted approximately 20 healthy and growing fry, about the size of a grain of rice. I can see tail fins already! I am going to try to get a video update on my blog soon and some pics.


----------



## TealHoundogg (May 7, 2014)

Sounds like it's going well. 20 isn't a bad number.At least they'll be easier to keep track of.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

Yep. They had their first baby brine shrimp meal today. They gorged in those suckers. Lol. Little bellies full of pink shrimp. I'll get the video and pics up ASAP.


----------



## April R (May 24, 2014)

the water in the fry tub is looking cloudy, even after back to back water changes. I am thinking the rams horn snails I put in there are doing more harm than good. Should I take them out?
I also think it may be the BB I have been feeding them. I may back off to half the amount of BB only once a day and see if that makes a difference. I have had no trouble hatching the BB, even after letting the envelope of eggs they came in sit in my cupboard for more than two months. It's almost too easy to hatch them.


----------

